# The lost art of hair brushing



## Lye-h20-oil (Nov 26, 2018)

I remember when I was a child hearing about how people would brush their hair 100 strokes every night. I'm sure I tried it, but definitely didn't stick to it. My normal routine on brushing would be, brush from the ends to get the tangles out, then brush the rest until it has no tangles. I would estimate this being about 25 wet strokes and I usually would never brush my hair when it was dry because of frizz. I would wash and condition my hair every shower, up until about 4 years ago I started washing 2x a week but would condition almost every shower. Now that I have this strange liquid soap preservative allergy I have been struggling with my hair routine. Long story short, I watched a video on how Indian and middle eastern women put oil in their hair and brush, brush, brush before washing. Then I found a video on how before bathing was in style people would not wash hair frequently but they would brush the natural oils through the hair from scalp to ends. Now the 100 strokes seems like a good idea! For the past week I have been brushing my dry hair every night for what seems to be close to 100 strokes then combing it from scalp to ends for a few more strokes. No washing hair this week because the vinegar rinse is not going so well but I do get it wet and condition the ends with coconut oil. The first 5 days I had a frizzy mess but now it seems to be softer. Anyone who has a hair brushing technique or story please share! Btw, I have below shoulder wavy thick hair, not oily and slightly dry.


----------



## earlene (Nov 26, 2018)

My grandmother had hair longer than mine is now (below my waist) that she faithfully brushed at LEAST 100 strokes every night and every morning.  I used to do the same, but not so much anymore.  Now I don't count, but I brush until the brush stops filling up with loose hair (it does that a lot - I am continually surprised that I am not bald).  And I don't always brush daily, either.  When I braid my hair it may remain braided for two or three days before I remove the braids and brush it again.  Now and then, I do oil my hair and leave the oil in for several hours.  I did so just a couple of nights ago.  Then brushed it through both in the shower before and after washing the oil out.  In spite of the lengthy oil treatment, my hair was extremely fly-away after it was dry and I brushed it again.  Probably weather related.

I don't use hair conditioner because it causes red blotches on my face.  Maybe something exists that wouldn't do that, but at the age of 69, I see no benefit of searching for a product I have lived quite well without all these years.  So sometimes when the weather causes too much static in my hair, I just rub oil on my hands and run my hands over my hair, thus taming the static.


----------



## steffamarie (Nov 26, 2018)

A dryer sheet will help tame that static! I have very fine straight hair and in the winter I look as if it’s all about to leave my head. Lightly wave a dryer sheet over it and back into place it goes - for a time. 

I used to dream about being one of those princesses who had time to brush for so long every day. Interestingly, my mom has recently gone curly. She has always had slightly wavy but mostly straight fine thin hair. Last year, she stopped trying to fight the weird things it did and tried a curl product and now she’s a curly girl. My own hair is going curly around the hairline...maybe I’m next!!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 26, 2018)

Marie at Humblebee and Me has a couple of hair balm recipes that look interesting. 
more recent and why she updated the recipe


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 26, 2018)

If you want to get the proper benefit of brushing oil through your hair, use a boar bristle brush. There are a ton of tutorials on how to properly brush with one on youtube


----------



## earlene (Nov 26, 2018)

*steffamarie*, I don't buy dryer sheets so won't be trying that, but it's interesting.  I'm fine with oil as needed and it lasts for static reduction, where you say the dryer sheets don't. 

*Obsidian*, boar bristle brushes are what I used most of my life, but that's another thing that has fallen by the wayside.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 27, 2018)

The 100 strokes was back in the Victorian times to keep Head Lice at bay.  They didn't wash like we do every day now.  That much brushing creates breakage since we strip out the natural oils from the hair.  Also the soft natural bristles are the best if you have to brush a lot as others have said

It is worthless to me anyway, I have a Pixie cut  LOL


----------



## karon L adams (Nov 27, 2018)

Hello, all. I actually don't use soap for anything, anymore. especially on my hair. I don't "Wash' my hair at all. I typically rinse it with warm water every couple of weeks, then apply simple conditioner, let is sit, and use a shampoo brush to massage the scalp and remove any build up that might be there. after rinsing with more water, I then rinse with Vinegar to condition. wrap up in a loose woven cotton wrap to wick away moisture. after about 20 minutes up, I then take it down and let it finish air drying.

never EVER use a hair brush on wet hair. a brush stretches and can break wet hair. always use a wide toothe wet comb on wet hair. for extreme curls, put a little Argan oil on your hands andstroke your hair from root to tip for a few minutes to distribute the oil. then comb the hair until dry, brushing it at the end.

Between washings, use a good dry shampoo. I make my own. Corn Starch, arrow roots powder orris root powder. optionally, you can add cocoa powder and Vanillin powder for fragrance. the hair holds more fragrance than any other part of the body. never EVER use baking soda. it is the wrong pH and will dry your hair too much and break it off at the scalp.


now, often, and especially between washings, I will use the dry shampoo powder. all it is doing is grabbing the excess oil in your hair. I put it in and put my hair in a bun on top of my head. when I wake in the morning, everything will have spread through the hair. NOW do your hundred strokes or more and do it over a towel as the powder will be brushed out of your hair (along with any dirt & excess oils). if you brush well, deeply (massaging the scalp well with the bristles) the poder will be brushed from the hair. hence, stand on a towel.

have one boar bristle brush dedicated to oiling your hair. put just a few drops of argan oil onto that bush and use it to brush the ends only. this will take care of the end frizz.

the real key to strong hair and warding off grey is to keep the circulation on the scalp doing well.take a good quality multivitamin and eat gelatin. with your meat or your desserts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 27, 2018)

I have fond memories of my father brushing my hair when I was younger and had butt length hair. I doubt he'll remember if he used to count to 100 though lol

Now I don't brush my hair at all.

LOL

The last time my hair has seen a brush must be years now........ Once in a while, like maybe once a month I'll see a comb lying around and use it just coz I feel like it.

I now have hair past my shoulders, and it's thick and curly (maybe it's showing in my profile pic?), not oily unless I go past 3 days without washing, and never dry or frizzy, considering I live in a humid country.

I now use an activated charcoal syndet shampoo bar and no conditioner. But I apply about 3 coated fingertips of lavender infused sunflower oil when it's semi dry from halfway down, and massage my scalp with whatever is left on my fingers after. 

All I've needed so far has been my fingers... Regardless of what product I use on my hair - liquid shampoo, syndet bar (currently using), lye based bar, no washing, only using conditioner - doesn't matter to my hair.

My scalp though.... Is another story entirely. Need to change my shampoo bar because of this.


----------



## earlene (Nov 27, 2018)

Genetics has an awful lot to do with hair going grey, at least in my family it does.  My first white hair was at age 21.  My dad's hair was salt & peppered already when he was 40, and completely white by the time he was 50 (possibly sooner).  I barely recall his mother without white hair.

edit:  word correction (when my dad was 40, not when I was 40)


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 27, 2018)

Grey and balding are genetic


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Nov 28, 2018)

earlene said:


> My grandmother had hair longer than mine is now (below my waist) that she faithfully brushed at LEAST 100 strokes every night and every morning.  I used to do the same, but not so much anymore.  Now I don't count, but I brush until the brush stops filling up with loose hair (it does that a lot - I am continually surprised that I am not bald).  And I don't always brush daily, either.  When I braid my hair it may remain braided for two or three days before I remove the braids and brush it again.  Now and then, I do oil my hair and leave the oil in for several hours.  I did so just a couple of nights ago.  Then brushed it through both in the shower before and after washing the oil out.  In spite of the lengthy oil treatment, my hair was extremely fly-away after it was dry and I brushed it again.  Probably weather related.
> 
> I don't use hair conditioner because it causes red blotches on my face.  Maybe something exists that wouldn't do that, but at the age of 69to see no benefit of searching for a product I have lived quite well without all these years.  So sometimes when the weather causes too much static in my hair, I just rub oil on my hands and run my hands over my hair, thus taming the static.


I have wonered how I have so much hair after seeing all of the hair that has ended up in my brush too.


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 28, 2018)

earlene said:


> Genetics has an awful lot to do with hair going grey, at least in my family it does.



I used to be happy with my genetics regarding my coloring until the past few years for this reason. My coloring mostly takes after my mom’s side of the family. My first few aged hairs are now the pure white of my maternal grandmother, I was hoping to get the steel grey of my paternal grand mother. There is a slim chance that they’re stress greys but I’m about the age my mom was when her hair started to turn


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Nov 28, 2018)

steffamarie said:


> A dryer sheet will help tame that static! I have very fine straight hair and in the winter I look as if it’s all about to leave my head. Lightly wave a dryer sheet over it and back into place it goes - for a time.
> 
> I used to dream about being one of those princesses who had time to brush for so long every day. Interestingly, my mom has recently gone curly. She has always had slightly wavy but mostly straight fine thin hair. Last year, she stopped trying to fight the weird things it did and tried a curl product and now she’s a curly girl. My own hair is going curly around the hairline...maybe I’m next!!


I have successfully used dryer sheets to dust fabric that shouldn't get wet like lamp shades and inside of jewelry boxes. I think I tried it in a hurry on my hair before.



Obsidian said:


> If you want to get the proper benefit of brushing oil through your hair, use a boar bristle brush. There are a ton of tutorials on how to properly brush with one on youtube


I have a boar brush and wood combs on my amazon wish list this year.



Lin19687 said:


> The 100 strokes was back in the Victorian times to keep Head Lice at bay.  They didn't wash like we do every day now.  That much brushing creates breakage since we strip out the natural oils from the hair.  Also the soft natural bristles are the best if you have to brush a lot as others have said
> 
> It is worthless to me anyway, I have a Pixie cut  LOL


I hope I get all of my natural brushes and combs that I put on my christmas wish list this year. I'm sure that brushing bugs and dirt out would be a good reason for the victorians.



karon L adams said:


> Hello, all. I actually don't use soap for anything, anymore. especially on my hair. I don't "Wash' my hair at all. I typically rinse it with warm water every couple of weeks, then apply simple conditioner, let is sit, and use a shampoo brush to massage the scalp and remove any build up that might be there. after rinsing with more water, I then rinse with Vinegar to condition. wrap up in a loose woven cotton wrap to wick away moisture. after about 20 minutes up, I then take it down and let it finish air drying.
> 
> never EVER use a hair brush on wet hair. a brush stretches and can break wet hair. always use a wide toothe wet comb on wet hair. for extreme curls, put a little Argan oil on your hands andstroke your hair from root to tip for a few minutes to distribute the oil. then comb the hair until dry, brushing it at the end.
> 
> ...





karon L adams said:


> Hello, all. I actually don't use soap for anything, anymore. especially on my hair. I don't "Wash' my hair at all. I typically rinse it with warm water every couple of weeks, then apply simple conditioner, let is sit, and use a shampoo brush to massage the scalp and remove any build up that might be there. after rinsing with more water, I then rinse with Vinegar to condition. wrap up in a loose woven cotton wrap to wick away moisture. after about 20 minutes up, I then take it down and let it finish air drying.
> 
> never EVER use a hair brush on wet hair. a brush stretches and can break wet hair. always use a wide toothe wet comb on wet hair. for extreme curls, put a little Argan oil on your hands andstroke your hair from root to tip for a few minutes to distribute the oil. then comb the hair until dry, brushing it at the end.
> 
> ...


I have been trying to find an affordable kosher organic gelatin. I found a decent size container on amazon for $20. I don't usually insist on kosher organic but when dealing with animal bone, cartilage and skin I think it would be wise to get the best of the best.



Dawni said:


> I have fond memories of my father brushing my hair when I was younger and had butt length hair. I doubt he'll remember if he used to count to 100 though lol
> 
> Now I don't brush my hair at all.
> 
> ...


I would probably do exactly what you are doing if I had long curly hair.



BattleGnome said:


> I used to be happy with my genetics regarding my coloring until the past few years for this reason. My coloring mostly takes after my mom’s side of the family. My first few aged hairs are now the pure white of my maternal grandmother, I was hoping to get the steel grey of my paternal grand mother. There is a slim chance that they’re stress greys but I’m about the age my mom was when her hair started to turn


I have a few grey hais popping out. I only hope that when it's time to go grey I get a cool streak


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 28, 2018)

I don't have many greys at all at 50 but I still Love my Henna and reddish hair


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 28, 2018)

I've tried a boar brush but my hair is just too thick plus the bristles make my scalp itch for some reason. I use either a wet brush or a tangle teaser now. I also have a wide tooth horn comb but since my hair is short atm, I don't use it often.

I started going grey in my late 20's, now in my mid 40's I have about 30% grey or in my case, white. I color my hair with henna though so I'm not positive on the amount of glitter growing. I do have pure white streaks right above both ears, it looks pretty cool.
I wish I would go white faster, then I could stop coloring my hair. Love the white, hate my natural color.

If anyone is interested in learning all about hair care, there is a forum I go to that is all about hair care and growing long (all are welcome though, even shorties) Those ladies are very passionate and I've learned a ton, lots of it sciency stuff.
https://forums.longhaircommunity.com/forum.php


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Nov 29, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> I've tried a boar brush but my hair is just too thick plus the bristles make my scalp itch for some reason. I use either a wet brush or a tangle teaser now. I also have a wide tooth horn comb but since my hair is short atm, I don't use it often.
> 
> I started going grey in my late 20's, now in my mid 40's I have about 30% grey or in my case, white. I color my hair with henna though so I'm not positive on the amount of glitter growing. I do have pure white streaks right above both ears, it looks pretty cool.
> I wish I would go white faster, then I could stop coloring my hair. Love the white, hate my natural color.
> ...


I took a peek at the link you posted. I had no idea that a forum existed about long hair. I do have long hair but I'm not fascinated by it or others hair. It's hair healthy or not. I do need help with this mess on my head soooo I will ask questions when they let me in. Thank you for leading me to the hair guru's....I reluctantly go in search for an answer....before I go bald lol. Thank you.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 29, 2018)

At one very difficult time in my life, I had an unusual amount of hair loss from stress. Thankfully it was only temporary, but it was one more stress to worry about when I already had a heaping plate full. 

I also know after menopause, hair can become sparse as the years go on. Thankfully I haven't seen that (so far) for myself, but I've noticed my mother's hair has gotten thinner.

On the other hand, it's normal to lose 50 to 100 hairs a day. If you keep your hair braided or otherwise confined a lot of the time, then it's likely you'll see a lot of those hairs in your brush or comb, because your hair can't shed it as freely.


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Nov 29, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> At one very difficult time in my life, I had an unusual amount of hair loss from stress. Thankfully it was only temporary, but it was one more stress to worry about when I already had a heaping plate full.
> 
> I also know after menopause, hair can become sparse as the years go on. Thankfully I haven't seen that (so far) for myself, but I've noticed my mother's hair has gotten thinner.
> 
> On the other hand, it's normal to lose 50 to 100 hairs a day. If you keep your hair braided or otherwise confined a lot of the time, then it's likely you'll see a lot of those hairs in your brush or comb, because your hair can't shed it as freely.


Getting older is like having a second puberty again. All these changes that we go through. I'm glad that the problem was only temporary for you. 
Now I am off to the dishsoap thread to ask a question about lard


----------



## Dawni (Nov 29, 2018)

Breastfeeding also causes some more than normal hair fall.... Just sharing lol


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 29, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> On the other hand, it's normal to lose 50 to 100 hairs a day. If you keep your hair braided or otherwise confined a lot of the time, then it's likely you'll see a lot of those hairs in your brush or comb, because your hair can't shed it as freely.



Whew, that's very reassuring! Lately, I've been wearing my hair in a French braid, sometimes going for as long as 2 or 3 days with it braided before combing it out with my wide-tooth comb and washing it (my braid surprisingly holds up quite nice for that long), and when I finally get around to combing it out, there's a lot more hair that ends up in my comb than when I wear my hair down.

I wash my hair about 2 to 3 times a week with Suave shampoo and conditioner, which my hair seems to like just fine. I would have to say that it's been about 30-something years that I last used a brush on my hair. I just use a large-tooth comb and I only comb it when I go style it. My hair is straight and reaches a few inches below my shoulders and is a natural mixture of light brown with white streaks right now. I used to color it about twice a year to cover the ever encroaching strands of white, but the past 2 years I've just let it go au natural. A few months ago a young 20-something gal complimented me on my hair color. She thought it looked really cool, as if I had purposely colored it to get it to look this way (like several young girls seem to be doing nowadays as a trend). That made me feel so hip! lol I didn't tell her that it's just my natural color.  


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 30, 2018)

IrishLass said:


> Whew, that's very reassuring! Lately, I've been wearing my hair in a French braid, sometimes going for as long as 2 or 3 days with it braided before combing it out with my wide-tooth comb and washing it (my braid surprisingly holds up quite nice for that long), and when I finally get around to combing it out, there's a lot more hair that ends up in my comb than when I wear my hair down.
> 
> I wash my hair about 2 to 3 times a week with Suave shampoo and conditioner, which my hair seems to like just fine. I would have to say that it's been about 30-something years that I last used a brush on my hair. I just use a large-tooth comb and I only comb it when I go style it. My hair is straight and reaches a few inches below my shoulders and is a natural mixture of light brown with white streaks right now. I used to color it about twice a year to cover the ever encroaching strands of white, but the past 2 years I've just let it go au natural. A few months ago a young 20-something gal complimented me on my hair color. She thought it looked really cool, as if I had purposely colored it to get it to look this way (like several young girls seem to be doing nowadays as a trend). That made me feel so hip! lol I didn't tell her that it's just my natural color.
> 
> ...



Your story is too funny.  I actually have shoulder length hair.  It's thick and natural curly so I use a comb to part my hair then just blow it around to dry it.   I never brush my hair. Once in awhile I'll blow dry my bangs.   I wash it 2-3 times a week. I too use Suave or sometimes Pantene.  I've kept it heavily highlighted with blond for several years now.  I'm tired of fighting the fact that I'm about 80% grey.  Decided I'm going to have it highlighted with grey to match the heavy grey I have and to let the hair grow out.   So, today is the day.  Fingers crossed it looks good.


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Nov 30, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Your story is too funny.  I actually have shoulder length hair.  It's thick and natural curly so I use a comb to part my hair then just blow it around to dry it.   I never brush my hair. Once in awhile I'll blow dry my bangs.   I wash it 2-3 times a week. I too use Suave or sometimes Pantene.  I've kept it heavily highlighted with blond for several years now.  I'm tired of fighting the fact that I'm about 80% grey.  Decided I'm going to have it highlighted with grey to match the heavy grey I have and to let the hair grow out.   So, today is the day.  Fingers crossed it looks good.


That's a great idea! Let us know how it turned out.


----------



## karon L adams (Nov 30, 2018)

Dawni said:


> Breastfeeding also causes some more than normal hair fall.... Just sharing lol


It's not the breastfeeding that causes the hairfall, it is the "not being pregnant anymore". Pregnancy hormones cause you to stop losing as much hair while pregnant. it also alters the way your body takes up and uses proteins, which, in turn, leads to fuller, more lustrous hair and nails at the same time your bra size increases. After pregnancy, your bra size is still larger because of volum,e issues, your hair and nails are no longer being built as an aside to the other muscle and tissue changes. when you reach middle age, one of the first things you are recommended, if you want to improve your hair and mails as you approach "The Change" is to take pregnancy vitamins.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 30, 2018)

karon L adams said:


> It's not the breastfeeding that causes the hairfall, it is the "not being pregnant anymore". Pregnancy hormones cause you to stop losing as much hair while pregnant. it also alters the way your body takes up and uses proteins, which, in turn, leads to fuller, more lustrous hair and nails at the same time your bra size increases. After pregnancy, your bra size is still larger because of volum,e issues, your hair and nails are no longer being built as an aside to the other muscle and tissue changes. when you reach middle age, one of the first things you are recommended, if you want to improve your hair and mails as you approach "The Change" is to take pregnancy vitamins.



Taking pre-natal vitamins is not recommended during menopause.  There are several studies that have proven they can be more harmful than helpful in many cases.    There is no proof/studies that pre-natal vitamins do indeed improve with hair and nails or any other vitamins that claim to do so either for that matter.  Too much folic acid can mask B-12 deficiency.  There is also too much iron for those who are older and  no longer having periods and the levels can build up and be toxic to the liver and other organs.


----------



## Megan (Nov 30, 2018)

Dawni said:


> Breastfeeding also causes some more than normal hair fall.... Just sharing lol


I strangely never experienced this....I was waiting for it, but nothing. I also didn't notice more hair when I was pregnant though, just a normal amount.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 30, 2018)

Megan said:


> I strangely never experienced this....I was waiting for it, but nothing. I also didn't notice more hair when I was pregnant though, just a normal amount.


I did not experience it this much with my elder boy, who breastfed for only about 4 months coz I had to return to work.

Now I'm a full time mom, and it's gonna be a year and 4 months, and my hair fall is crazy..... I know it could be something else too, but I have several friends and family members who experienced the same thing.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 30, 2018)

Hair growth is a funny thing. I've been grey (or at least got my first grey hair) when I was pregnant with my daughter. I was 24!! Now, if I didn't dye/highlight I would probably be full grey. When I retire I will let it go natural so it will be easier to dye in pastel colors, like pink, purple, blue, etc., I cannot wait for that! I used to do that all the time at my last job, but here it is a no-go...  

I don't use a lot of product in my hair. Besides the dye job every 8-10 weeks, and shampoo/conditioner 3 times a week. I only use a handmade hair serum I make using mostly fractionated coconut oil once a week. I NEVER blowdry my hair and refuse to let the hair stylist use any heat or blow dryer on my hair either. I will do a quick curl on my very thin bangs with my flat iron once a day - that's all I do as far as products. I don't use hairspray, or other commercial products in my hair. 

With all that being said, my hair is super smooth, and healthy. I don't know if I comb it 100 strokes a day, and certainly never at one time, but I brush my hair periodically throughout the entire day. I rarely get split ends, frizzies, (my hair is not 'straight' but it's not curly either, somewhere in between) or anything of that nature. 

Again as I said body changes and chemicals will do funny things to hair growth. My brother had the most awesome head of auburn hair around. But it was very thick and course. When he went through chemo and lost it all, when it grew back he was completely white (red heads rarely turn grey/white naturally - my grandmother never dyed and had only a handful of greys when she passed at 72) and my brothers hair not only came back white, but felt like rabbits fur. I've never felt hair so soft. It was amazing.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 30, 2018)

This is my mom at 64. She has this awesome ombre effect going on that people think came by salon but that's just her stopping coloring her hair lol



I can't remember when she started going grey but my younger sister has more than me, when you lift her hair from the temples. I have some there now at 34, and a couple here n there elsewhere.

Oh btw, when mom stopped coloring she claims she's had fewer headaches, and with less intensity ^^

But back to brushing..... This lady probably brushes more than 100 strokes each day, after shower. She doesn't blow dry either. She sits in front of the fan and starts brushing til forever lol

Edited to add the pic *smacks forehead*


----------



## earlene (Nov 30, 2018)

*Dawni*, your mother is lovely, as is her hair.  I expect her youthful beauty has as well carried over into your genes, which you have also passed on to your children.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 30, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Hair growth is a funny thing.



I concur! True story- one of my cousins (who had medium-thick, but straight hair) got into a bad car accident when she was about 16, landing her in the hospital for a few weeks. She broke many bones and had to get pins placed in them in a few places. Anyway, from that point on, her hair went from growing out straight as it normally did, to growing out super curly.....we're talking beautiful spiral curls.....the kind of curls I spent a fortune on trying to achieve at the salon with permanent waves. To this day (30 some odd years later), it's still spirally....and effortlessly gorgeous.


IrishLass


----------



## Dawni (Nov 30, 2018)

earlene said:


> *Dawni*, your mother is lovely, as is her hair.  I expect her youthful beauty has as well carried over into your genes, which you have also passed on to your children.


Thank you @earlene, my mom is a beautiful person inside and out 

Time will tell about me.. As I said I'm 34 (profile pic is from June) but people mistake me for younger because.... Not coz I look young.. Because I'm so short! Haha

@IrishLass, I concur too. I have a cousin who also had straight hair and one day decided to shave it all off just like that. When it grew back it started with waves, and now it's curly.

Another cousin went reverse. Had curly, tried a pixie cut and when her hair grew longer it just didn't curl like it used to. 

It's like the hair got upset with them and didn't wanna be friends again lol

I'm half afraid to cut my lil ones hair coz I don't wanna lose his curls..


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 30, 2018)

When in high school, I fell in gym class while trying out the parallel bars (I'm soooo not an athlete!) and I hit my head pretty hard. I fell onto a padded mat, but it was still a hard enough impact to give me a concussion and split the skin at the top of my forehead just above the hairline. After the tear healed, the hair just below the scar grew in unusually coarse and curly. It was so wiry and bouncy it caused my bangs to do strange things and I had to keep that little line of hair trimmed short. This hair eventually developed a normal texture, but it took maybe 10 years to do that.

My friend Claudia lost her hair during chemotherapy and it grew back really curly. Again, the curls gradually relaxed as the years went by.

Viral diseases can permanently change hair color. My grandmother was silver at age 28, and I had a 20something co-worker whose hair was also white from a bad bout of some virus. He was handsome even with normal colored hair, but he was really striking with a head of silver-white hair and dark brown eyes. What's odd is both my grandmother and this guy had normal-colored eyebrows; it was just their scalp hair that was white.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 1, 2018)

Lye-h20-oil said:


> Getting older is like having a second puberty again. All these changes that we go through. I'm glad that the problem was only temporary for you.
> Now I am off to the dishsoap thread to ask a question about lard



It's not near the fun of the first time.


----------



## artemis (Dec 2, 2018)

Dennis said:


> It's not near the fun of the first time.


I don't remember it being fun the first time...


----------



## Susie (Dec 2, 2018)

Lye-h20-oil said:


> I remember when I was a child hearing about how people would brush their hair 100 strokes every night. I'm sure I tried it, but definitely didn't stick to it. My normal routine on brushing would be, brush from the ends to get the tangles out, then brush the rest until it has no tangles. I would estimate this being about 25 wet strokes and I usually would never brush my hair when it was dry because of frizz. I would wash and condition my hair every shower, up until about 4 years ago I started washing 2x a week but would condition almost every shower. Now that I have this strange liquid soap preservative allergy I have been struggling with my hair routine. Long story short, I watched a video on how Indian and middle eastern women put oil in their hair and brush, brush, brush before washing. Then I found a video on how before bathing was in style people would not wash hair frequently but they would brush the natural oils through the hair from scalp to ends. Now the 100 strokes seems like a good idea! For the past week I have been brushing my dry hair every night for what seems to be close to 100 strokes then combing it from scalp to ends for a few more strokes. No washing hair this week because the vinegar rinse is not going so well but I do get it wet and condition the ends with coconut oil. The first 5 days I had a frizzy mess but now it seems to be softer. Anyone who has a hair brushing technique or story please share! Btw, I have below shoulder wavy thick hair, not oily and slightly dry.



Not everyone can use hand made soap on their hair.  I had to have 16 inches cut off due to damage caused by hand made soap.  Just to warn you that it might not be the preservative or vinegar causing the issue.  It may just be the soap.  Some people's hair flourishes with the liquid soap/vinegar routine. YMMV.


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Dec 2, 2018)

Susie said:


> Not everyone can use hand made soap on their hair.  I had to have 16 inches cut off due to damage caused by hand made soap.  Just to warn you that it might not be the preservative or vinegar causing the issue.  It may just be the soap.  Some people's hair flourishes with the liquid soap/vinegar routine. YMMV.


It's definitely the the preservatives, I had the allergy patch test done and it came back possitive for both preservatives used in most liquid soaps. Yup so far my hair is very unhappy with this conclusion, my hands hate the preservatives and my hair loves them.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm puzzled -- why would your hair "love" preservatives? I'm not arguing that you're allergic to them, just wondering why you're suggesting a  preservative can benefit hair.


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Dec 2, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> I'm puzzled -- why would your hair "love" preservatives? I'm not arguing that you're allergic to them, just wondering why you're suggesting a  preservative can benefit hair.


It's the shampoo my hair loves not specifically the preservatives. The shampoos that I have used in the past have preservatives.


----------



## karon L adams (Dec 3, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> I'm puzzled -- why would your hair "love" preservatives? I'm not arguing that you're allergic to them, just wondering why you're suggesting a  preservative can benefit hair.


"Preservatives" are neither good nor bad in and of themselves. smoke is a preservative, so is vinegar and sugar. the most important thing for your hair health (and skin, FTM) is the proper pH and protection. after making handcrafted, cold processed soap for 25 years, I donj't use soap at all, anymore. oil baths are better for you skin, especially as you get older. oil masques on the hair is extremely nourishing. any kind of soap will strip the natural oils from your hair along with the dirt, while an oil mask will nourish it and a good, deep warm water rinse will carry away both the excess oil (that your hair does not absorb) and the dirt and all) with it. 

I'll use coconut oil, sometimes, or avacado (often whole avacado cause the micronutrients are also good), then a nice warm rinse. rinse after with vinegar. if you still feel the hair is a bit oily, wrap it with plain woven cotton for a while. that will also absorb and oil the hair doesn't want.

then a good, deep brushing with natural bristles, wood for curls, boar for straight and only a comb when wet. I put essential oil onto my brush for hair close to the root, then Argan oil for the brush at the ends. (yes, I brush them separately)

maintaining color and health is about pH and blood circulation. I had some health issues that damaged my hair and so I have done a great deal of research since. China has a great wealth of information about heir and hair health. there were several herbs taken internally and used externally that helped several Empresses of China keep black hair well into age.


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Dec 3, 2018)

karon L adams said:


> "Preservatives" are neither good nor bad in and of themselves. smoke is a preservative, so is vinegar and sugar. the most important thing for your hair health (and skin, FTM) is the proper pH and protection. after making handcrafted, cold processed soap for 25 years, I donj't use soap at all, anymore. oil baths are better for you skin, especially as you get older. oil masques on the hair is extremely nourishing. any kind of soap will strip the natural oils from your hair along with the dirt, while an oil mask will nourish it and a good, deep warm water rinse will carry away both the excess oil (that your hair does not absorb) and the dirt and all) with it.
> 
> I'll use coconut oil, sometimes, or avacado (often whole avacado cause the micronutrients are also good), then a nice warm rinse. rinse after with vinegar. if you still feel the hair is a bit oily, wrap it with plain woven cotton for a while. that will also absorb and oil the hair doesn't want.
> 
> ...


I appreciate what you are saying and can relate to how oils are good for hair ( having thick hair helpsl ) but when you say never use soap..thinking this might need a new topic but how do you wash your hands in the most needed sanitary moments? It might seem like TMI but it's needed information for people who might decide to go soapless in the present or who might find this thread in the far future. A friend of mine suggested to carry around a small spray bottle of peroxide incase I forget my bar soap. It seems logical because I have had to use allergen soaps because it is instilled in my brain to wash hands thoroughly after specific activities. I'm not sold on oil being good enough but I would love someone to prove me wrong.


----------



## karon L adams (Dec 4, 2018)

Since I am still new to this particular forum site and it's formatting, may I call upon some more experience members/moderators to move this to the appropriate place, since this answer will be about general cleansing rather than just hair?

I understands precisely what you meant.

WHen I'm out, yes, I'll use the detergent provided by public restrooms for sanitary reasons.

but, I started making my own soap in the first place because I had unpleasant reactions to the petro base of almost all artificial fragrances. Since they were so heavily used in soaps, detergents, candles, air fresheners, I was left with little choice but to do the research and start making my own.

when I am in any health care facility, I use whatever detergents provided. in those cases, the goal is not my skin health but the general herd health of everyone in the building. in those cases, more than soap, often targetted detergents and sanitizers are best. and as soon as I leave, I immediately look to restoring my skin pH.

at home, an oil scrub with salt is one option for scrubbing with antibiotic aspect, a vinegar rinse is another. combined, they cover my cleanliness needs. there are other ways to ensure antibacterial effects as well as antivirals. of course, in the extreme, there is always bleach (obviously not for hair and not used on skin unless absolutely neccesary) but, I WOULD use soap before using these.

in this manner, using alternatives to soap s simply a day to day way of going about caring for my life and my hair and skin in the manner most healthy for the hair and skin.

we have soap about the house and use it for some things. laundry, dishes, countertops, floors, though I have found more effective methods of cleaning for most of those as well.

because of the massive tariffs put upon soap in almost all cultures up until the last couple of centuries, it was never before the first line of cleanliness for or by any culture. some of the old texts I found in my original research when I started the business offered SO many more ways to clean things (and people) than just soap. many of them are better than soap in their purpose designed use. not to mention historically fascinating.



Lye-h20-oil said:


> I appreciate what you are saying and can relate to how oils are good for hair ( having thick hair helpsl ) but when you say never use soap..thinking this might need a new topic but how do you wash your hands in the most needed sanitary moments? It might seem like TMI but it's needed information for people who might decide to go soapless in the present or who might find this thread in the far future. A friend of mine suggested to carry around a small spray bottle of peroxide incase I forget my bar soap. It seems logical because I have had to use allergen soaps because it is instilled in my brain to wash hands thoroughly after specific activities. I'm not sold on oil being good enough but I would love someone to prove me wrong.




oh, and any soapless cleaning method usually involves or CAN involve essential oils in one form or another, that are often what provide the actual cleaning properties.  There is a FASCINATING recipe (I'llneed to dig it out) of what looks in the container to be a disgusting "GLOP" but, in fact, is a blend of different kitchen scraps and ingredients that, when put together, create THE best dish cleaning paste you may ever find. today, we would distill the full on "GLOP" to it's essential parts" but, in the older eras of England, a bucket with these things dropped in as the kitchen went about its day were perfect for the evening clean up and making all those beautiful copper pots shine in the candle light.


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Dec 4, 2018)

karon L adams said:


> Since I am still new to this particular forum site and it's formatting, may I call upon some more experience members/moderators to move this to the appropriate place, since this answer will be about general cleansing rather than just hair?
> 
> I understands precisely what you meant.
> 
> ...


When you find the dish paste ( goop ) recipe, please post it in the dish soap recipe thread that is currently active. I would like to see it.  
It's defiantly our first line of defense making sure that our homes are safe from allergens and toxic ingredients.


----------

